# Windows Version mit batch auslesen



## gothicwindow (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich soll mit einer batch Datei die Windows-Version auslesen und dann verschiedene bat Dateien aufrufen.

Jetzt meine Frage: 
Wie kann ich den Rückgabewert vom DOS-Befehl "ver" auslesen und auswerten?


Ziel: 
Version auswerten und dann mit CALL

bei WinXP z.B.           bat1_xp.bat starten
         bei NT4              bat1_nt.bat starten
         W2k                    bat1_2k.bat starten

Danke!


----------

